# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] where is xorg.conf?

## mills

can someone remind me where xorg.conf is please

----------


## Nepherte

/etc/X11/xorg.conf is the full path.

----------


## aktiwers

aktiwers@HAL:~$ locate xorg.conf
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## mills

aghhhh locate command

i tried find and whereis but nothing, forgot about locate
havent been usin linux much lately

thanks all

----------


## mrsteveman1

Locate works most of the time unless the database is missing or out of date. You can always use the find command:



```
find / -name xorg.conf
```


For binaries you can use the which command:



```
steves-mac-mini:~ steve$ which java
/usr/bin/java
```

----------


## sujoy

just update the locate database with

sudo updatedb


locate works great.

----------


## the_doc

Or run it as a cron job then you won't have to worry about it.

----------


## Joeb454

> Or run it as a cron job then you won't have to worry about it.


It depends how often you're going to use the tracker, or "locate" really  :Razz: 

I hardly ever use it, I have some strange file organization, but it works  :Smile:  I usually remember where stuff is

----------


## oldos2er

> can someone remind me where xorg.conf is please


 Your subject title nearly had it right, type "whereis xorg.conf" in a terminal.

----------


## aktiwers

> Your subject title nearly had it right, type "whereis xorg.conf" in a terminal.


That will not return the location of xorg.conf, rather just xorg. the locate on the other hand will return the full path of xorg.conf.




> aktiwers@HAL:~$ whereis xorg.conf
> xorg: /usr/lib/xorg
> aktiwers@HAL:~$ locate xorg.conf
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
> /usr/share/displayconfig-gtk/xorg.conf.fallback
> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
> ...

----------


## oldos2er

So it does. Thanks!

----------

